# Where to find black duck tape in T.O



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking for black duck tape. Don't think I've seen it at Can.T before at least from looking at thier website but I don't recall seeing it in store but then again I was not looking for it then. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure how much you need but dollarama carries different colours. Might not be the best price if you need alot though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The tape at dollar stores always sucks unless it's name brand - the adhesive quality just isn't the same.

I think I've seen it at active surplus.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I've used the stuff at dollarama and haven't had any problems yet. Probably won't last as long as good duct tape though.

X 2 on active surplus!! Great store!!


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Walmart and Lee Valley Tools certainly carry black duct tape (Lee Valley's Gorilla tape is great).

I'm pretty sure I've seen it at home depot as well.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I'm looking for something that will hold as I'm using it to cover the 'hook' side of velcro as it tends to ruin/chaffe garments of clothing. I have used some grey and red tape before but it looks odd. I'm not looking for a lot of tape.

Something like 3' stretch would work for many of my uses. Thanks


----------

